
Modern Brands Going Back to Their Vintage Logos - augustvdv
https://opmaak.co/blog/brands-going-back-to-vintage-logos
======
thatoneguy
Seems kind of negligent not to mention Saul Bass' WB worms logo (the one that
looks like \\\') used for a decade by Warner Bros and still trotted out for
movies set in the '70s & '80s like Joker.

------
folli
n=2, but still cool examples

------
mekane8
[http://annyas.com/screenshots/warner-bros-
logo/](http://annyas.com/screenshots/warner-bros-logo/)

------
whalesalad
Two examples? I can’t see this in action anywhere for VW. All of their
branding still uses their chrome 3D logo.

------
sam_lowry_
If only Alfa Romeo did the same...

